# Computer Turns of While Playing WoW



## Cabbage42II (Aug 5, 2003)

I have a Fujitsu Lifebook N6210 (laptop) running Windows XP. Lately I've been having a problem where my computer turns off while I am playing World of Warcraft. I have no idea what is causing this. It does not "shut down" but simply turns off as if you unplugged it. When it restarts, it does not act like it has shut down abnormally.

The obvious thing I thought to check was a heat issue, but I don't think this is the problem. For one thing, after it shuts down, the computer does not feel particularly hot. I have the computer on a book on my lap so the vents are not covered or anything. Also, a couple of months ago, I did not ever have this problem. As far as I can tell it has only happened since I reformatted my hard drive.

I also messed around with my battery to make sure nothing screwy was happening, like the computer running off of battery power instead of AC.

Another thing that I am not sure about, is that it could be one of the user created add ons to the game. I would have thought that if there was something wrong with one of the add ons, it would only crash the computer and not shut off my entire computer. Is it possible for a program to cause the entire computer to shut down like this? 

If anybody has any ideas, that would be great. I'm going to run the program and then run Hijack This to follow up this post. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cabbage42II (Aug 5, 2003)

For the WoW users out there... Add ons I am using:
Atlas
CT Raidassist
Enhanced Flight Map
Mapnotes
Mobinfo
Scrolling Combat Text
Shardinfo
Telo's Lootlink
Titan Panel
Titan BG Info
Titan Quest
Total Damage
All In One Inventory

Hijack This Log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 5:05:23 PM, on 1/7/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\Norton Ghost 2003\GhostStartService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Fujitsu Hotkey Utility\IndicatorUty.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\FUJ02E3\FUJ02E3.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Application Panel\QuickTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\BtnHnd\BtnHnd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.computers.us.fujitsu.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.computers.us.fujitsu.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,Shellnext = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndicatorUtility] C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Fujitsu Hotkey Utility\IndicatorUty.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadFUJ02E3] C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\FUJ02E3\FUJ02E3.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadFujitsuQuickTouch] C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Application Panel\QuickTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadBtnHnd] C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\BtnHnd\BtnHnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DiskeeperSystray] "C:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Research (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.computers.us.fujitsu.com/
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1134369311233


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

Are there any warnings or errors in the application and system logs?


----------



## Cabbage42II (Aug 5, 2003)

The game doesn't seem to show any logged errors. I don't know where to find the system log.


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

Go into control panel > administrative tools > event viewer.


----------



## Cabbage42II (Aug 5, 2003)

I have a bunch of warnings, but they are all dhcp or tcp/ip and so I don't think they are related. I also see this warning:

\Device\ACPIEC: The embedded controller (EC) hardware returned data when none was requested. This may indicate that the BIOS is incorectly trying to access the EC without syncronizing with the OS. The data is being ignored.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
-----------------------------
And this error:

\Device\ACPIEC: The embedded controller (EC) hardware didn't respond within the timeout period. This may indicate an error in the EC hardware or firmware, or possibly a poorly designed BIOS which accesses the EC in an unsafe manner. The EC driver will retry the failed transaction if possible.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
-------------------

However that only shows up once today and my computer has turned itself off twice so I dunno if it's related or not.


----------

